# 

## Mariusz1

Witam,

mam serdeczną prośbę o szybką poradę. Na jakiej głębokości powinien znajdować się wypust rury kanalizacyjnej ze ściany fundamentowej ?Chodzi mi o to, aby był on umieszczony jak najwyżej ponieważ będę miał szambo i nie mogę kopać głębokiego ze zględu na wysoki poziom wody gruntowej. Jednocześnie wiem, że nie może być zbyt wysoko, ponieważ może zamarzać w zimie. Czy rura kanalizacyjna może być przy samym wyjściu ze ściany fundamentowej przykryta warstwą ziemi np tylko 40 cm ?

pozdrawiam
Mariusz

----------


## curry

wg przepisów rura powinna być zagłąbiona 20cm poniżej przemarzania gruntu
ale jeśli nie ma warunków na takie zagłębienie - to należy rurę kanalizacyjna ocieplić np. wełną mineralną w łupkach.

----------


## Wakmen

Ja będę miał przydomową oczyszczalnię i wyjście rury będę miał 40 cm po poziomem gruntu. Tak zaleca producent oczyszczalni i przy odległości do 4 m od fundamentów taka rura nie musi być ocieplona z względu na dość krótkie odległości do osadnika gnilnego.

----------


## jareko

zanim zrobili mi kanalize w ulicy mialem tak:
wyjscie tuz pod lawa fundamentowa na zjezdzie do garazu czyli w praktyce 40 cm od zewnetrznej powierzchni betonu a rura 
Do pierwszej komory szamba tak cos kolo 2-3 metry
Zima nie mialem zadnych klopotow, malo tego w tym miejscu gdzie rura przebiegala nie musialem nigdy odsniezac ani skrobac  :smile:

----------


## echo

my mamy wyjście głównej rury kanalizacyjnej fi 160 ok 30 cm poniżej gruntu, ale z uwagi na spadek terenu będę nadsypywał ziemią ok 40-50 cm;

----------


## RYDZU

No a ja się martwiłem  :smile: 
Mam wierzch ławy na wysokości około 20-30 cm pod gruntem + to co będzie nadsypane - wyjdę na jakieś 30-40 cm od wierzchu rury i to na bardzo krótkim odcinku bo 1,5 m od domu mam studzienkę.
Czyli - jest nieźle!  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## woprz

ja obsypałem swoją rurę keramzytem

----------


## MarcinU

Ławy powinne byc przykryte co najmniej 1m ziemi. Rura przeprowadzona pod ławami ZAWSZE będzie głębiej niż ten 1m. Przy zachowaniu spadku, nawet małego mamy (w zależności od odległości do szamba) około 1-1,5 m poniżej pozimu gruntu wlot do szamba, a to daje dośc głeboki wykop (co najmniej 3 m). 

Mam podobny problem co Mariusz1 i pytanie brzmi czy można i czym grozi wypuszczenie rury NAD ławą (czyli mniej niż 1 m pod pow. gruntu docelowego oczywiście)? Ocieplenie jest rozwiązaniem, a jak go nie zrobimy?

----------


## jareko

jak wyzej - z praktyki wiem, ze, tak jak u mnie - czyli wlasciwie z jakies 10 cm piasku i pozniej 30 cm betonu nie zaowocowalo zadnymi przykrymo konsekwencjami - z tym tylko ze komore mialem blisko lawy - taz jak pamietam maksimum 2 metry
a podane przez ciebie zasady sa niby prawidlowe z tym tylk ze chcac byc dokladnym podtsawa jest polozenie rury tak by jej giona krawedz byla PONIZEJ wartwy przemarzania gruntu a ona jest rozna w zaleznosci od rejonu kraju i wynosi od 80 do 120 cm - wiadomo - te 120 cm to Sywalszczyzna  :wink: 
ocieplanie rury te wartosci oczywiscie zmienic moze
a by pozbawic sie ryzyka naprezen pod wplywem ruchu gruntu to oprocz cieplenia proponowalbym obsypac taka rure piaskiem

----------


## MarcinU

No właśnie! To położenie ponizej głębokości przemarzania ma zabezpieczyc przed zamarzaniem samej rury (w której w zasdzie nic nie ma) czy przed ruchami gruntu aby nam rura się nie przerwała na połączeniach?

----------


## jareko

Marcin - takze - aby nie pekla w ekstremalnych sytuacjach - a co do zasad - sa po to by sie do nich stosowac ale nie zabraniaja nam eksperymentowac - ja zaryzykowalem - gdyby nie to to rure odplywowa mialbym 150 ponizej lawy fundametowej na zjazdzie do garazu - czyli realnie 3 metry ponizej poziomu gruntu a gline mialem (sam kopalem to wiem) na 6 metrach - coz warta taka komora by byla? - jedno dluzsze posiedzenie przy lekturze ksiazki i szmbo do wybrania - bez sensu  :wink:  I tak wyszlo malo ale dzialalo zanim uszczesliwili mnie przykanalikiem (dobrze zrobilem ze sam wylewalem konstrukcje szamba w wlasnrecznie wykonanym szalunku przesuwnym o srednicy wewnetrznej 120 cm - nie musieli nic robic tylko kinete uksztaltowali w betonie robiac z pierwszej komory rewizje) i kanaliza w ulicy

----------


## caleb

czytając ten temat troche sie zaniepokoiłem. U mnie rura idzie nad ławą w tej chwili jest to jakieś 60 -70 cm poniżej poziomu gruntu. Po wyrównaniu terenu dojdzie max. do 1 m.

----------


## jareko

> czytając ten temat troche sie zaniepokoiłem. U mnie rura idzie nad ławą w tej chwili jest to jakieś 60 -70 cm poniżej poziomu gruntu. Po wyrównaniu terenu dojdzie max. do 1 m.


w jakim rejonie kraju mieszkasz? i jak daleko masz pierwsza komore od wyjscia z domu?

----------


## juras

U mnie rura od domu do szamba na całej długości (ok. 8m) leży tuż pod ziemią (jakieś 40cm). Nawet półciężarówki po niej jeździły i oczywiście sam. osobowe też i nic jej się nie stało, zima (a była dość ostra) też jej nie zaszkodziła a przy odpowiednim spadku nic nie powinno w niej zostawać, zatem ciężko by coś w niej zamarzało. Studniarz z 30-letnim doświadczeniem, który mi to robił nawet nie dopuszcza możliwości zamarzania, a przynajmniej żaden jego klient nigdy mu nie zgłaszał takich przypadków.

----------


## echo

> U mnie rura od domu do szamba na całej długości (ok. 8m) leży tuż pod ziemią (jakieś 40cm). Nawet półciężarówki po niej jeździły i oczywiście sam. osobowe też i nic jej się nie stało, zima (a była dość ostra) też jej nie zaszkodziła a przy odpowiednim spadku nic nie powinno w niej zostawać, zatem ciężko by coś w niej zamarzało. Studniarz z 30-letnim doświadczeniem, który mi to robił nawet nie dopuszcza możliwości zamarzania, a przynajmniej żaden jego klient nigdy mu nie zgłaszał takich przypadków.


no i mnie pocieszyłeś  :Wink2:  
teraz mam 30 cm poniżej gruntu ale jeszcze nadsypię i będę miał ok 70-80 cm poniżej gruntu (a może nawet mniej) - w przyszłym roku mają robić kanalizacje więc mam nadzieję, że nie będe musiał robić szamba, a jeśli jednak to jakieś prowizoryczne np na 1 rok (np 2 kontenery 1000 l)

----------


## majo

u mnie wyszla ok 40 cm pod poziomem gruntu - ulozylem na niej wate i styropian (choc po czasie to pewnie bedzie marna ochrona) - zero problemow mimo mrozow tej zimy

----------


## mdzalewscy

Aha, a więc mam pytanie i innej strony..

*Czy komuś z forumowiczów zamarzała zawartoś w rurze*. Bo może te 30,40 cm jest O.K zwłaszcza iż przecież, spuszcza się wodę i inne rzeczy ciepłe (od 5 do 95%), Ja planuję jakieś 50-60cm pod ziemią

----------


## semp

Problem nie jest samo zamarzanie ścieków tylko tłuszcze. One to przy niższej temp "zalepiaja" rure. Dlatego tez zmywanie powinno odbywać się w cieplejszej wodzie. Kanalizacje można ocieplic np. żużlem. Jak rura jest dość płytko to lepiej dac ją typu cięzkiego (m typy są : lekki L ,normalny N, ciężki S)

----------


## Andrzejzs

Obawy przed zamarznięciem rury ściekowej wydają mi sie znacznie przesadzone. Eksploatowałem kanalizację w domku w górach. Ze względu na spadek terenu początek rury (wyjście z domu) osadzone jest tuż pod powierchnią ziemi. Powiem więcej odcinek około 0,5 jest odkryty. Zimą podczas trzaskających mrozów nie zamarzło. Ścieki są znacznie cieplejsze a czas przebywania w rurze krótki- nie ma szans na zamarznięcie.

----------


## Wakmen

> Obawy przed zamarznięciem rury ściekowej wydają mi sie znacznie przesadzone. .... Ścieki są znacznie cieplejsze a czas przebywania w rurze krótki- nie ma szans na zamarznięcie.


I tak właściwie jest.

----------


## Pawel P.

Popieram - u mnie jest ~14 metrów fi160 ze spadkiem 3%.
Od strony domu leży w gruncie na głębokości 30cm od wierzchu rury a przy zbiorniku jakieś 70-75cm.
Co do ocieplenia to pierwsze 1,5m od domu jest ocieplone styropianem z góry i boków. To raczej mało co daje - sam nie wiem po co to kiedyś zrobiłem  :smile:  
Generalnie działa dobrze - zero problemów w zimie.
Warunek jest taki - jak wlewamy do kanalizacji jakieś tłuszcze to ZAWSZE lejemy dużo gorącej wody.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rafał Storm

A powiedzcie mi drodzy forumowicze, co w przypadku jeżeli chce się mieć piwnicę i w piwnicy np. natrysk  lub "basen" ( no z tym basenem to przesadziłem, ale podobno idzie na lepsze i kto wie  :Lol:   :Lol:  ), co wtedy, na jakiej wysokości rura kanalizacyjna, czy konieczna jest jakaś przepompownia.

----------


## jareko

moja byla po podziale domu jednorodzinnego na dwurodzinny w "spadku" po mnie odziedziczyla caly parter i piwnice - nie majac gdzie lazienki zrobic - zrobila w piwnicy i by nie zaczynac od nowa calej kanalizacji zwlaszcza ze kopac juz nie bylo gdzie - podlaczyla sie do MOJEJ  :wink:  rury poprzez takie fajne urzadzonko - kroi, miele, miesza i twarde i rzadkie i pompuje prawie 2 metry w gore rurka fi-32 by pozniej naturalnie fiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuu do glownej rury
ma to juz 6 lat i jakos zwrotnie tym calym smierdzacym tematem jej nie zalalo ( a szkoda  :wink:  )

----------


## Arkadiusz Godlewski

> Aha, a więc mam pytanie i innej strony..
> 
> *Czy komuś z forumowiczów zamarzała zawartoś w rurze*. Bo może te 30,40 cm jest O.K zwłaszcza iż przecież, spuszcza się wodę i inne rzeczy ciepłe (od 5 do 95%), Ja planuję jakieś 50-60cm pod ziemią


Moj kolega miał rurę od 30 do 50 cm pod ziemią i zamarzło   :ohmy:  . Miał z tym niezły problem. Szambo jakieś15 m od domu i bądź mądry i znajdź miejsce zamarznięcia   :Evil:  . Zimą przy -15 średnia przyjemność   :Evil:  .

Ja mam u siebie 1 - 1,2 m pod ziemią   :big grin:  

Arek

----------


## Arkadiusz Godlewski

> moja byla po podziale domu jednorodzinnego na dwurodzinny w "spadku" po mnie odziedziczyla caly parter i piwnice - nie majac gdzie lazienki zrobic - zrobila w piwnicy i by nie zaczynac od nowa calej kanalizacji zwlaszcza ze kopac juz nie bylo gdzie - podlaczyla sie do MOJEJ  rury poprzez takie fajne urzadzonko - kroi, miele, miesza i twarde i rzadkie i pompuje prawie 2 metry w gore rurka fi-32 by pozniej naturalnie fiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuu do glownej rury
> ma to juz 6 lat i jakos zwrotnie tym calym smierdzacym tematem jej nie zalalo ( a szkoda  )


Jareko, tak sobie czytam Twoje posty i ostatnio co raz częściej zaczynasz od "moja była"...

WYLUZUJ!!! Była, to była i nie ma co psów wieszać.

----------


## Rafał Storm

Dlaczego ma luzować. Chce i tak pisze, a temat jest budowlany bo żonie została piwnica i tego dotyczyło moje pytanie, ehh   :Confused:

----------


## jareko

*Arkadiusz Godlewski*  ja wyluzowany jestem  :smile:  nie widzisz ze wciaz jak o niej pisze to z usmiechem? w koncu 22 lata bylismy ze soba i tak naprawde ja do niej nic nie mam - moze nawet ja jeszcze lubie? Ale mego nastepcy nie trawie!!!! Choc bardzo dobry fachowiec - mozna powiedziec - artysta - tak jak on uklada glazure czy terakote - nine widzialem jeszcze takiego speca - i muwie to powaznie i z podziwem dla jego umiejetnosci.  A ze wlasnie za jej kadencji dom wlasnemi rencami (pisownia specjalnei taka) stawialem i pewne doswiadczenia w budowlance mam to chyba tez i jej w tym zasluga - kurcze - nawet czasem zupe i drugie dla mnie i swego pierwszego meza z ktorym te chalupe stawialismy przywozila - znaczy - dobra kobieta byla - tylka ja dran i lobuz  :wink: 
No dobrze - dosc prywaty w takim razie  :smile:  Czasem mam po prostu dobry humor - czy to zle?

----------


## 1950

już curry napisał jak ma być wg przepisów. a jak ktoś ma zrobione to już inna sprawa

----------


## echo

Przed zalaniem fundamentów włożyłem w wykop rurę fi 200 jako rurę osłonową do rury kanalizacyjnej fi 160, szczelinę wypełniłem pianką (zwykłą montażową) - mam pytanie teraz powinienem obsmarować to np Izoplastem czy  uszczelniacie wokół rury czymś innym????

----------


## Cezarr

tak więc czym najlepiej ocieplic rurę, gdy będzie ona biegła tylko 30 cm (lub mniej) pod powierzchnią. U mnie chyba niestety tak będzie. Z domu rura bedzie wychodzić na wys chudziaka, aby mieć kanalizację chyba będę musiał zrobić nasyp, który schowa rurę( z powodu za wysoko wykonanej studzienki). Czy takie rozwiązanie ma wogóle sens, czy zapomniec o kanalizacji? Przepompownia to podobno +7-8 tyś.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Ocieplenie rury kanalizacyjnej (czy też wodociągowej) trzeba wykonać tylko od góry. 
Od dołu ma docierać ciepło z głębin ziemi.
Dla tego szerokość ocieplenia powinna być znaczna (80-100cm).
Można użyć do tego odpady styropianowe, lub lepiej keramzyt nakryty grubą folią.

----------


## echo

> Przed zalaniem fundamentów włożyłem w wykop rurę fi 200 jako rurę osłonową do rury kanalizacyjnej fi 160, szczelinę wypełniłem pianką (zwykłą montażową) - mam pytanie teraz powinienem obsmarować to np Izoplastem czy  uszczelniacie wokół rury czymś innym????


a co z uszczelnieniem przejścia przez ścianę?????

----------


## Ardi

Mam dzialke ze spadkiem od drogi, w drodze bedzie kanalizacja obecnie kanalizacja jest to na etapie projektu
Mam pytanie na jakie glebokosci standardowa umieszczaja rure kanalizacyjna , jest to dla mnie wazne bo dom bedzie odsuniety od drogi o jakies 10 metrow,  a przez spadek dziaki bedzie to jakies 1,5 ponizej poziomu drogi i nie wiem czy  to nie bedzie za nisko

----------


## woreczek

Głebokość umieszczenia rury wymuszają jej spadki hydrauliczne, rzeźba terenu i odbiornik do którego będzie podłączona. nie ma więc standartów.

----------


## Ardi

> Głebokość umieszczenia rury wymuszają jej spadki hydrauliczne, rzeźba terenu i odbiornik do którego będzie podłączona. nie ma więc standartów.


Oki ale czy możecie tak orientacyjnie powiedziec na jakiej glebokosci idzie rura sieci kanalizacyjnej czy to jest metr czy moze glebiej ???

pozdr ardi

----------


## oczyszczalnia

> Witam,
> 
> mam serdeczną prośbę o szybką poradę. Na jakiej głębokości powinien znajdować się wypust rury kanalizacyjnej ze ściany fundamentowej ?Chodzi mi o to, aby był on umieszczony jak najwyżej ponieważ będę miał szambo i nie mogę kopać głębokiego ze zględu na wysoki poziom wody gruntowej. Jednocześnie wiem, że nie może być zbyt wysoko, ponieważ może zamarzać w zimie. Czy rura kanalizacyjna może być przy samym wyjściu ze ściany fundamentowej przykryta warstwą ziemi np tylko 40 cm ?
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Mariusz


Witam wszystkich forumowiczów!
Czytając wasze wypowiedzi i wszystkie zdania wynikające z praktyki pragnę przedstawić także swoje-oparte na doświadczeniach.
Przy montażu przydomowej oczyszczalni lub szamba montujemy rurę kanalizacyjną z budynku na głębokości do 60cm pod ziemią. Rura jest ze spadkiem 3% od budynku do zbiornika, ocieplona w literę c od góry. Wykonujemy ocieplnie ze styropianu o grubości 5cm po bokach i "daszek" 5-10cm w zależności od głębokości (ocieplenie w ziemi musi być wykonane z materiałów nie nasiąkliwych. Wykonanie docieplenia z łupek z wełny jest błędem, wełna nasiąknie i tak zamarznie). Oczywiście zawsze dajemy rewizje na odcinku od budynku do zbiornika w razie gdyby trzeba było przepchać rurę,
Urzytkownicy szamb muszą wziąść pod uwagę fakt że wywożą szambo dopiero w tedy gdy jest pełne i np.bulgocze w rurach. W tym okresie na ściekach stojących w rurach odkłada się tłuszcz. Proponowane przez nas średnice rur kanalizacyjnych to: szambo 160mm, oczyszczalnia 110mm.

Pozdrawiam Robert  :smile:

----------


## semp

> Napisał woreczek
> 
> Głebokość umieszczenia rury wymuszają jej spadki hydrauliczne, rzeźba terenu i odbiornik do którego będzie podłączona. nie ma więc standartów.
> 
> 
> Oki ale czy możecie tak orientacyjnie powiedziec na jakiej glebokosci idzie rura sieci kanalizacyjnej czy to jest metr czy moze glebiej ???
> 
> pozdr ardi


Zeszłoroczny rekord 5.20 m.

----------


## rafal9

Odświeżę temat,

u mnie jest na głębokości 50 cm i  do szamba 2-3 m i jak wynika z Waszych wypowiedzi nie powinno być problemu z przemarzaniem, ale jest jedno ALE:

do rury wpada kondensat z kotła kondensacyjnego, a jak wiadomo jest to takie kapanie kap-kap. Dlatego moje wątpliwości polegają na tym, czy takie powolne kapanie nie spowoduje powolnego przymarzania kolejnych kropelek na rurze i docelowo powstania ładnego zatoru?

Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## fotograf

> Odświeżę temat,
> 
> u mnie jest na głębokości 50 cm i  do szamba 2-3 m i jak wynika z Waszych wypowiedzi nie powinno być problemu z przemarzaniem, ale jest jedno ALE:
> 
> do rury wpada kondensat z kotła kondensacyjnego, a jak wiadomo jest to takie kapanie kap-kap. Dlatego moje wątpliwości polegają na tym, czy takie powolne kapanie nie spowoduje powolnego przymarzania kolejnych kropelek na rurze i docelowo powstania ładnego zatoru?
> 
> Co o tym myślicie?


najważniejsza jest średnica rury - im mniejsza średnica tym ryzyko zamarznięcia większe -  jak masz 160 mm to nic sie nie powinno stać

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Takie powolne kapanie może byc groźne tylko w czasie dłuższego urlopu.
Jeśli rura będzie przepłukiwana ściekami - nic nie grozi.

----------


## cactus

Odkopie staroć nie ze względu na kanalizacje sanitarną bo ona jest u mnie ponad metr pod ziemią ale mam problem z kanalizacją deszczową. Ze względu na  długi odcinek (na około domu) na początku tej ścieżki kanalizacja jest tylko 50cm pod ziemią, dopiero po około 5-8m osiąga 60-70cm poniżej gruntu, przy ujściu do studni zbierającej (24m od początku nitki) jest już 130cm. Strefa przemarzania określona jest u mnie na 90-100cm. Fachowiec który robi mi kanalizacje deszczową mówi że dużo lepiej jest dać początek odpływu wyżej ale za to zrobić większy spadek niż dać niżej ale mieć prawie poziomo. Co o tym myśleć? Wiem że nie ma szans żeby zamarzło cokolwiek w tej rurze bo woda tam nigdy nie stoi jednak po co są te przepisy mówiące o wkopywaniu rury min. 10cm poniżej strefy przemarzania ? Chodzi o to że zamarzająca ziemia może się rozszerzać i zniszczyć rurę? Wydaje mi się to bardzo mało prawdopodobne bo rura jest przecież okrągła i wierząc prawom fizyki jej uszkodzenie od zewnątrz jest prawie nierealne. Gdzie się mylę? Czy ten przepis jest bezzasadny?

----------


## Aaricia23

U nas jest 80cm. 
Rodzice mieli robioną kostkę brukową kilka lat temu i rury odpływowe z rynien praktycznie kładziono zaraz pod tym, no może 20cm niżej i nic im sie nie dzieje przez tyle lat...

----------

